

The Numbers Post - 1 Year as an Indie Author, the sales numbers - andsmi
http://andsmi.com/post/15379814410/the-numbers-post-1-year-independent-publishing-in

======
andsmi
I haven't seen many "numbers" posts for e-book authors. I helped my wife do
this recently--as an App Developer I like numbers posts, so here are the
"numbers" for 1 year of a self-published niche book in kindle, nook, and
paperback. I'd love to see other peoples numbers.

